# intestinal serotonin signalling in irritable bowel syndrome.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2006 Apr 15;23(8):1067-76. Related Articles, Links Review article: intestinal serotonin signalling in irritable bowel syndrome.Mawe GM, Coates MD, Moses PL.Department of Anatomy and Neurobiology, University of Vermont College of Medicine, Burlington, VT, USA.Summary Alterations in motility, secretion and visceral sensation are hallmarks of irritable bowel syndrome. As all of these aspects of gastrointestinal function involve serotonin signalling between enterochromaffin cells and sensory nerve fibres in the mucosal layer of the gut, potential alterations in mucosal serotonin signalling have been explored as a possible mechanism of altered function and sensation in irritable bowel syndrome. Literature related to intestinal serotonin signalling in normal and pathophysiological conditions has been searched and summarized. Elements of serotonin signalling that are altered in irritable bowel syndrome include: enterochromaffin cell numbers, serotonin content, tryptophan hydroxylase message levels, 5-hydroxyindoleacedic acid levels, serum serotonin levels and expression of the serotonin-selective reuptake transporter. Both genetic and epigenetic factors could contribute to decreased serotonin-selective reuptake transporter in irritable bowel syndrome. A serotonin-selective reuptake transporter gene promoter polymorphism may cause a genetic predisposition, and inflammatory mediators can induce serotonin-selective reuptake transporter downregulation. While a psychiatric co-morbidity exists with IBS, changes in mucosal serotonin handling support the concept that there is a gastrointestinal component to the aetiology of irritable bowel syndrome. Additional studies will be required to gain a more complete understanding of changes in serotonin signalling that are occurring, their cause and effect relationship, and which of these changes have pathophysiological consequences.PMID: 16611266


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/528890?src=mpwas just going to post this - here is the link for the entire article.


----------

